# hp pavilion dv6500 laptop help



## dannaswolcott (Sep 2, 2008)

I was given a HP laptop model hp pavilion dv6500. It powers on, all the lights come on the fan comes on and that's it. no display. The laptop was working fine till they had a storm. The storm frayed out the cable modem. When they powered on the laptop after the modem had frayed, No display. Do you think this caused the motherboard to crap out? or anything else? I have reset the cmos battery and removed the system battery to try and reset it, No help. Any ideas please post, Thanks in advance. 

ps. Sorry if this double posts, There has been a problem with me posting things.


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Sep 2, 2008)

theres a good chance you got a power surge, but there is a known problem with some hp causing them not to power up. go here to see if your computer has these symptoms, and they should fix it for free of it is less than 2 years old. good luck!

p.s. that sounds exactly like what happened to mine, so you should be able to get it fixed for free. just call hp tech support 1-800-474-6836. and ya, its your mo-bo.


----------



## dannaswolcott (Sep 2, 2008)

They told me when i called that I can not get that. My laptop is not supported. But now i am thinking it may not be the board, When i remove the ram and try and power it on, the bios beeps.


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Sep 3, 2008)

ya, i think that's normal when you pull the RAM. sorry you couldnt get it fixed. i assume your warranty is expired?


----------

